# GLS race at ZBT Speedway on 1-19-2014



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

We will be having a race on 1-19-2014 doors open at 11:00am and racing will start at 12:30 We will be running slip on fray,skinny tire,and Hot Rods $7.00 dollars gets you some good racing and food. PM me for my address


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Count me in!


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Me too!


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

I will be there, you guys will need people to marshall, so I am in. :dude:


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Ill be there. Can I race Chris' cars since he is designated marshaller? Haha


----------



## 9finger hobbies (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm in !


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

ski23 said:


> Ill be there. Can I race Chris' cars since he is designated marshaller? Haha


I dont know if you could handle it Mikey, not being in a podium Position might send you into retirement lol.


----------



## 9finger hobbies (Mar 11, 2008)

Hey Jeff , go ahead and keep that Nardo body. I made a new one already.


----------



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

9finger hobbies said:


> Hey Jeff , go ahead and keep that Nardo body. I made a new one already.


Thanks I will be going out to the track today to try it out


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

ill be there if not working.


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm coming out of retirement.lol. I will be there also.


----------



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

Bump!!!


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Bump it up


----------



## SDMedanic (Apr 21, 2011)

Cant make this one as I have another commitment.


----------



## stewsgarage (Jan 15, 2014)

i'll be there.


----------



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

stewsgarage said:


> i'll be there.


Who is this?


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*Race*

No idea jeff a new racer maybe.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

It's Tom


----------



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

Ok thanks


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

I will see you guys tomorrow for some great pancake racing:dude:


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Hopefully I'm in for some racing. We don't need any more snow.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Ratwagon64 said:


> Hopefully I'm in for some racing. We don't need any more snow.


I will be there.I can make it through 2 inches of snow! Lol


----------



## fast old man (Jan 18, 2014)

I'll be there Jeff.calling for directions.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

who is this john schroder


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Bringing gears


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Bringing cash!


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

ty jeff 4 a good day of races and to ev 1 that was there .


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

honda27 said:


> ty jeff 4 a good day of races and to ev 1 that was there .


You not going to thank him for the 10 hot dogs you ate?:freak:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks Jeff,garage racin at its finest! Cant get enough of that track.:thumbsup:


----------



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

*Results For 1/19/2014*

I would like to thank everyone the showed up. We had twelve racers show up 

Skinny Tire 
Al-76
Mike-76
Rick-75
Jeff-72
John-71
Sam-71
Darrel-71
Larry-66
Chris-66
Tom-66
Brain-65
Pat-64


Fat Tire
Al-91
Mike-89
Rick-89
Jeff-87
Pat-86
Sam-86
John-85
Larry-77
Chris-77
Darrel-77
Tom-74
Brain-69



Hot Rods

Jeff-78
Al-77
Rick-77
Mike-76
Chris-75
John-74
Pat-74
Darrel-70
Brain-69
Larry-68
Sam-65
Tom-61


----------



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

*hot rods*

Hot Rod Pics


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks for the Racing and food. Enjoyable day. :dude:


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks Jeff for a good day at the races. Did Al break the track record in Fat tire? Pat


----------



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

Not sure if the record got beat will have to see if Chris has the old records and or the old print outs


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

jeff72 said:


> Not sure if the record got beat will have to see if Chris has the old records and or the old print outs


All records have been broken.. The slate ( mirror ) has been wiped clean. I will check for print out but I do believe since the records were here they have been beaten, think You clowns get faster every week. :dude:


----------



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

Ok I will have to start keeping track of the records


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Some great racing at ZBT. Thanks for the food, the racing and most of all, the FUN....our group is awesome.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Had a blast as always. Thanks for hosting again. When we moved the track I thought the Fat Tire record was still listed at 88 laps. If so, 91 would be the new record. Ooops, I broke it.


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks for the great day of racing Jeff and great food always fun with our group even though my cars keep geting slower and every body else gets faster need a bigger budget I guess Thanks Brian "I wish I was a brain":thumbsup:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

You might be surprised, Brian


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

I did some research and from what I found Al did have the Fat tire record at 88 laps. Al and Pat ran 88 laps at the last race 12/8/13 with Al taking the win. Al also ran 88 laps on 1/26/13 and 12/15/12. So it's confirmed Al has the Fat tire record at 91 laps. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Did some more digging and all 3 classes had NEW TRACK RECORDS. Good job to the winners and to the rest of us racers for pushing them to the records. Pat


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Thanks for digging that up, Pat.


----------



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks Pat


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

I went back through all the old posts back to December of 2012. Pat


----------

